

Why I don't use Google analytics - thomasdavis
http://thomasalwyndavis.com/2010/09/why-i-dont-use-google-analytics/

======
buro9
Basically the article just sells Clicky (and every link in the article is an
affiliate one to Clicky), but Clicky isn't going to work for a lot of people
because their daily max page views is 500,000.

I'll concede that's a fair few, but I'm already above it and Google Analytics
is still free for me and doing most of what I want. The only bits I feel are
missing from GA I've hacked into my software (detailed trackback reports).

~~~
noodle
i think you mean 5 million

------
beaumartinez
_Clicky lets you track your individual visitors in realtime also using a
feature they named Spy. Spy shows you what page the visitor is on, where they
are on the map and what they have downloaded and clicked._ (Using your IP
address to identify you on the dashboard.)

Oh my God, that's a _horrible_ breach of my privacy.

~~~
tenaciousJk
You should probably turn off your computer now. Visitor info like that is
available to anyone who runs a website.

